# urxvt: unknown capabilities.



## rigoletto@ (Jul 8, 2017)

Hello,

While reinstalling x11/rxvt-unicode it return those errors? I tried with default options but got the same errors. 

Anyone know anything about that?


```
"/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo", line 57, col 20, terminal 'rxvt-unicode': unknown capability 'kDC5'
"/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo", line 58, col 19, terminal 'rxvt-unicode': unknown capability 'kDC6'
"/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo", line 59, col 17, terminal 'rxvt-unicode': unknown capability 'kDN'
"/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo", line 60, col 18, terminal 'rxvt-unicode': unknown capability 'kDN5'
"/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo", line 62, col 20, terminal 'rxvt-unicode': unknown capability 'kIC5'
"/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo", line 63, col 19, terminal 'rxvt-unicode': unknown capability 'kIC6'
"/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo", line 65, col 21, terminal 'rxvt-unicode': unknown capability 'kEND5'
"/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo", line 66, col 20, terminal 'rxvt-unicode': unknown capability 'kEND6'
"/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo", line 68, col 21, terminal 'rxvt-unicode': unknown capability 'kFND5'
"/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo", line 69, col 20, terminal 'rxvt-unicode': unknown capability 'kFND6'
"/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo", line 71, col 21, terminal 'rxvt-unicode': unknown capability 'kHOM5'
"/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo", line 72, col 20, terminal 'rxvt-unicode': unknown capability 'kHOM6'
"/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo", line 74, col 19, terminal 'rxvt-unicode': unknown capability 'kLFT5'
"/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo", line 76, col 21, terminal 'rxvt-unicode': unknown capability 'kNXT5'
"/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo", line 77, col 20, terminal 'rxvt-unicode': unknown capability 'kNXT6'
"/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo", line 79, col 21, terminal 'rxvt-unicode': unknown capability 'kPRV5'
"/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo", line 80, col 20, terminal 'rxvt-unicode': unknown capability 'kPRV6'
"/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo", line 82, col 19, terminal 'rxvt-unicode': unknown capability 'kRIT5'
"/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo", line 83, col 17, terminal 'rxvt-unicode': unknown capability 'kUP'
"/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo", line 84, col 18, terminal 'rxvt-unicode': unknown capability 'kUP5'
```

Thank you.


----------



## Minbari (Jul 8, 2017)

Install devel/ncurses.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi!

I already had it installed with default options. I reinstalled and it returned the exactly same errors I get when x11/rxvt-unicode is installed.


----------



## Minbari (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello,
on GNU/Linux systems there is a package called rxvt-unicode-terminfo. In FreeBSD that package does not exist so it depends on ncurses to display  terminals capabilities db.
The path to terminfo should be

```
TERMINFO=/usr/local/share/misc/terminfo.db
```
  not like in your error "/usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo".

Here's my env:


```
TERM=rxvt-unicode-256color
COLORTERM=rxvt-xpm
TERMINFO=/usr/local/share/misc/terminfo.db
COLORFGBG=default;default
WINDOWID=14680086
DISPLAY=:0
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/home/anbu/bin
USER=anbu
LESS_TERMCAP_me=
SHELL=/usr/local/bin/zsh
LESS_TERMCAP_ue=
SHLVL=2
LESS_TERMCAP_se=
HOME=/home/anbu
LOGNAME=anbu
LESS_TERMCAP_mb=
LS_OPTS=--color=auto
LESS_TERMCAP_so=
GREP_COLOR=1;36
LESS=-R
PWD=/home/anbu
_=/usr/bin/env
MM_CHARSET=UTF-8
DESKTOP_STARTUP_ID=i3/urxvt/1461-1-amy_bsd_TIME0
EDITOR=vim
WINDOWPATH=9
OLDPWD=/home/anbu
LESS_TERMCAP_us=
LANG=en_US.UTF-8
PAGER=less
BLOCKSIZE=K
LC_MESSAGES=en_US.UTF-8
MAIL=/var/mail/anbu
LANGUAGE=en_US:en_US:en
LESS_TERMCAP_md=
```

PS: I've installed rxvt-unicode with pkg not from ports and all went well.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 10, 2017)

The file is in there:


```
TERMINFO=/usr/local/share/misc/terminfo.db
```

I am placing it here for comparation:


```
TERM=rxvt-unicode-256color
COLORTERM=rxvt-xpm
TERMINFO=/usr/local/share/misc/terminfo.db
COLORFGBG=default;default
WINDOWID=6291466
DISPLAY=unix:0.0
VENDOR=amd
LOGNAME=alex
TERMINAL=urxvtc
PAGER=more
LANG=en_US.UTF-8
OSTYPE=FreeBSD
MACHTYPE=x86_64
XDG_MENU_PREFIX=lxde-
XAUTHORITY=/home/alex/.Xauthority
CLICOLOR=1
MAIL=/var/mail/alex
GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/home/alex/.cache/keyring-TXBC3Y
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/home/alex/.local/bin
EDITOR=vim
HOST=workstation
SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/ssh-fLYPhZxpCHkQ/agent.726
PWD=/home/alex
GROUP=video
DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:path=/tmp/dbus-HIAWKdenz4,guid=4682bd9c83e8d4f08d478ef45962ca0a
HOME=/home/alex
USER=alex
LC_COLLATE=C
LC_MONETARY=pt_BR.UTF-8
SHELL=/bin/csh
HOSTTYPE=FreeBSD
LOCALBIN=/home/alex/.local/bin
QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=qt5ct
MM_CHARSET=UTF-8
SSH_AGENT_PID=749
BLOCKSIZE=M
SHLVL=1
```


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 5, 2017)

Bump.

11.1-RELEASE now.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 8, 2017)

Ok, little advance.

Removing devel/ncurses and reinstalling x11/rxvt-unicode give no error, but when devel/ncurses is installed again the error come back together.

Then, without devel/ncurses  installed, there is only the rxvt-unicode.terminfo file at /usr/local/share/misc. However, when devel/ncurses come back to the game some more files appear: terminfo.db, terminfo.db.default. Also, a folder called tabset with those files inside: std, stdcrt, vt100, vt300.

Wherever ncurses is installed or not the *env* does not change (I rebooted to be sure): `TERMINFO=/usr/local/share/misc/terminfo.db`

It does appear x11/rxvt-unicode use the rxvt-unicode.terminfo when there is not the terminfo.db file.

So, I do not have idea on how to solve it.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 13, 2017)

Looking on devel/ncurses WEBSITE for its 'terminfo database' and it seem those 'unknown capabilities' are actually in there.

I do not know why they are not present when I install devel/ncurses in here. 

EDIT: ok. The problem actually seem x11/rxvt-unicode *does not support those capabilities*, not the contrary. However x11/rxvt seem to support, at least most of them.

Now, I need to find out how to silent those errors.


----------



## mefizto (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi lebarondemerde,

any further progress on the issue?

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi mefizto ,

Unfortunately not; however, while it is annoying, I think it is harmless.


----------



## mefizto (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi lebarondemerde,

thank you.

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## bookwormep (Oct 7, 2017)

I have used x11/rxvt-unicode on all my systems. So, I am listing some sites that you may find helpful to you:
http://invisible-island.net/ncurses/ncurses-urxvt.html
http://software.schmorp.de/pkg/rxvt-unicode.html
https://www.mankier.com/1/urxvt-ml

I don't know if I have witnessed the errors you have listed on post #1, but I wanted 
to offer some help regardless. Best to you.


----------



## Minbari (Oct 11, 2017)

I don't know if it helps but I try to build rxvt-unicode on Arch GNU/Linux without option " -disable-startup-notification"




and the result was:


anyway the intriguing part is that the rxvt-unicode-terminfo packages does not exist in FreeBSD so the answer is somewhere in /devel/ncurses.


> 08 Oct 2015 14:12:53 *9.21_1*
> 
> amdmi3
> 
> ...


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi Minbari

While FreeBSD does not have the "rxvt-unicode-terminfo" package, it is installed at /usr/local/share/misc/rxvt-unicode.terminfo by x11/rxvt-unicode itself.

In fact it works fine (no errors) until you have devel/ncurses installed from ports. devel/ncurses install the terminfo.db file what is in $TERMINFO by default.

What happens is the devel/ncurses terminfo.db brings many capabilities not supported by x11/rxvt-unicode (but seems to be by x11/rxvt for instance), and that is why I get those errors.

So, I understand those errors are harmless.

I have devel/ncurses installed from ports because it is an audio/ncmpcpp dependency. If devel/ncurses is removed the errors disappear.

The solution, I think, would be make x11/rxvt-unicode read /usr/share/misc/termcap.db first, and if it is not present read $TERMINFO instead, but I do not know how to do that, neither if it could bring more/others problems.

Thanks!


----------



## free-and-bsd (Nov 27, 2017)

I have more serious problems with that: urxvt refuses to recognize terminus-font, which it used to work with all this while. And yes, I had the same error upon upgrade. It used to work fine, ncurses or not.


----------



## aragats (Nov 27, 2017)

As a work-around for now here is a working version I always keep in my home directory, it's compiled with a few custom variants of Cyrillic characters though:
terminus-font.tar
It's supposed to go to /usr/local/share/fonts/terminus-font/.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Nov 27, 2017)

Why, thank you so much . I've found a solution and posted in that other thread.


----------

